# Audi A6 (C7) Allroad bi-tdi



## juha.lindstrom (Jul 25, 2016)

Got myself a C7 Allroad bi-turbo imported from Germany mid-december.

The car was first registered 09/2015, so it’s a facelift model. It’s equipped with a seriously long list of options, including lot of stuff from the Audi Exclusive selection. Car had 48k kilometers on the clock.

Have been seriously impressed with the car. It’s quiet, comfortable, the 325hp bi-turbo 3.0 diesele is absolute dream with the 8-speed tiptronic. And the car also has the optional quattro sports differential 

Fuel consumption is on average around 7 litres per 100km, which is great for a barge this size & weight. On highway, at best, I’ve done long trips at 5.6 litres per 100km (indicated).

Anyway, here’s couple of photos.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

❤ Love it. Took me a moment to realize its new home was . I’m sure there’s no better ride for winter commutes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juha.lindstrom (Jul 25, 2016)

Yea, it’s fantastic on the winter roads. Just did a 9 day trip to north Finland (close to lapland). Plenty of snow, darn cold (we got hit by winds staright from Siberia!), icy roads - the whole 9 yards a winter can throw at you.

The car was perfect. On small roads I ran the air suspension high, highways low. Plenty of grip, nice & warm cabin and some sliding when feeling playfull 

Had a roof rack for the skis & car packed full.

I have the factory aux heater (uses diesel). I had it coded to heat up the engine block as well as the cabin. This has proved to be really usefull - preheat the car for 30mins before firing up will save you some fuel, warms up the cabin & clears windows.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Is the aux heater an aftermarket webasto or does Audi offer it as part of the Siberia package above and beyond the cold weather package?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh wow that thing is incredible!


----------



## juha.lindstrom (Jul 25, 2016)

petethepug said:


> Is the aux heater an aftermarket webasto or does Audi offer it as part of the Siberia package above and beyond the cold weather package?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry for the extremely late answer, didn’t notice your guestions earlier.

It’s a factory installed unit, which can be controlled through mmi or with a separate remote. 

Can be programmed to turn on at a specific date/time, will start automatically if needed to warm up engine/cabin and during can be programmed to ventilate the cabin.


----------



## juha.lindstrom (Jul 25, 2016)

Ponto said:


> Oh wow that thing is incredible!


Thanks! I’m really liking the car. I’ve now done approx 20k miles on it and still smile each time I go drive.

I’ve since got factory towbar retrofitted & got a set of 19” wheels for summer. Here’s a fresh pic from a caravan trip we did in july.










And here’s a side shot with the summer wheels.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Love that you tow with that beast. We're looking at getting a trailor to tow with our Q5, but funny enough my A4 allroad has nearly the same towing capacity. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## juha.lindstrom (Jul 25, 2016)

My dad tows with a Q5. It’s a different experience to A4 Allroad, even though the tow weights are close.

Q5 being wider and taller, it breaks the wind much better clearing the way for the caravan. Also Q5 has significantly higher ”ball weight”. My A6 and the A4’s can take 80kg of weight on the ball. The Q5 is 120kg, which is much better.

Much more of a balancing act loading the caravan, to make sure it doesn’t put over 80kg on the ball.


----------



## theklemza (Oct 30, 2018)

Absolutely love it! Probably my dream towing car!!!
What abouth the sound? Does this thing puts anything out? Or it has soundbooster?


----------

